# winddichte brille zum biken, welche?



## kemi (28. Januar 2006)

hallo leute,

ich suche wie im topic beschrieben ne brille zu radeln, da meine augen schnell zu tränen beginnen und ich meine umwelt/den weg verschwommen wahrnehme. mit ner skibrille bin ich im winter sehr gut gefahren, aber leider ist das tränen auch im sommer und mit ner goggle im sommer fahren ist schon schwul 

naja, wer könnte mir was empfehlen, natürlich ziehe ich auch alles zur probe an 

die brille sollte primär winddicht sein, und halt günstig  natürlich habe ich diverse brillentests gelesen, aber wer vertraut denen schon 

und ja wie schaut es mit verstärkten gläsern, also für einen brillenträger wie mich, aus? wie lange dauert sowas, wo liegt hier ne preisgrenze, welcher hersteller macht sowas?
ich fahre ohne meine brille rad (bin nicht blind ). ist halt nur um meine neugier zu stillen 

mfg
kemi


----------



## Bechy (28. Januar 2006)

hallo,

ich suche auch ne schöne sportbrille, am besten mit verschiedenfarbenen wechselgläsern. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wo ich mir eine Brille kaufen könnte, klingt jetzt blöd. Aber in meinen lokalen Bike-Läden haben sie nicht sooo die Auswahl. Wo könnte man noch Brillen kaufen?? (mit normalen Gläsen, ohne Korrektur-Gläsern)

@ Kemi
Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, welche Brille für dich am besten passt. Meine Augen, fangen auch relativ schnell an zu tränen. mmh

schönen Abend noch
MfG
Bechy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fjordpferd (28. Januar 2006)

hi,

Sportbrillen, gibt es bei fast jeden Optiker und in den meisten guten Sportgeschäften.

gruß Norbert


----------



## Ambientkatz (28. Januar 2006)

Also, ich kenne Schwule, die fahren auch mit anderen Brillen 
Aber im Ernst, wenn der Wind Probleme macht, ist der Tipp mit dem Optiker der einzig empfehlenswerte. Da kannst du aushandeln, die Brille zurück zu geben/umzutauschen, wenn sie dir nicht genehm ist, das klappt bei nem Webshop nur mühsam. Mein Optiker hat mir das von sich aus angeboten, weil ich bei ner Adidas für 89.- nicht die Katz im Sack kaufen sollte und er mich als Kunden behalten möchte. Ansonsten - Adidas und Nike machen gute Sportbrillen, sind aber nicht direkt billich...

Mehr dazu liest du hier, und hier und hier, auch hier sowie hier. Ein seriöser Optiker sollte auch dazu beraten können.


----------



## trekkinger (29. Januar 2006)

Oder hier


----------



## Robse (29. Januar 2006)

Von Swiss Eye gibt es die Outbreak, Outbreak Protector und die VIP.
Alles drei Brillen liegen in Handel bei 30, online teilweise sogar nur bei 20.
Es gibt einen Clip aus biegsamen Plastik (für weitere 6), der hinter die Gläser, quasi zwischen die Bügel geklemmt wird. In diesen Clip werden dann vom Optiker die Gläser eingesetzt und fertig. Ein sehr einfaches und vor allem billiges System. DIe Preise bei Optikern sind unterschiedlich und fangen bei ca. 30/Satz an.
Einziger Wehrmutstropfen sind die nicht wechselbaren Gläser, aber man muss sich eben für 30 eine weitere Brille kaufen (mit anderer Glasfarbe) und kann den Clip einfach an der anderen anbringen. (Bei anderen Brillen kostet ein weitere Satz Gläser auch mal gerne 30)
Soll keine Schleichwerbung sein, aber das System hat mich überzeugt, und das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss sucht imho seinesgleichen.
Ich selbst fahre die Outbreak, da auch ich relativ zugempfindliche Augen habe und bin zufrieden.

Sollte nur ein persönlicher Erfahrungsbericht werden, nachdem ich selbst lange Zeit nach einer derartigen Brille gesucht habe.

Gruß Robse


----------



## tobi-k (30. Januar 2006)

Hi,

also ich trage seit 2004 eine Rudy Project - Modell Ekynox.
Mein Urteil, spitzen Brille.

Nachdem ich eine Oakley Eye Jacket, eine Straight Jacket und eine
Alpina Brille hatte bin ich bei dieser Marke gelandet.

Vorteile: 
einfach austauschbare Gläser (diverse Möglichkeiten)
einstellbare Nasenbügel
auf Kopfform anpassbare Bügel
Putztuch
Hardcase
kopfergonomische Form, sodaß die Augen 100% in alle Richtungen geschützt sind und fast kein Wind eindringt, trotzdem ausreichend um ein Anlaufen zu verhindern 

Nachteil: 
relativ hoher Preis

Es gibt aber auch kleinere, abgespeckte Modelle.

Vorteilverhältnis 6:1.

Ich denke das ist sehr gut.

Einfach mal irgendwo probieren. Am aller wichtigsten ist die Passform an den
eigenen Kopf/ das Gesicht.

Ich z.B. habe bei jeder Brille das Problem, daß meine rechte Augenbraue schon am Rahmen ist und die linke nicht. Stört immer wieder weil Schweiß auf den Rahmen und dann über das Glas läuft. 
Eine schiefe Brille für mein schiefes Gesicht gibt es leider noch nicht.

Viele Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Capt.OOOczelott (31. Januar 2006)

Ich kann jetzt nur fÃ¼r mich sprechen, aber zur Zeit gibt es wohl keine bessere Brille wie die Oakley Pro M Frame. Wurde auch schon desÃ¶fteren in Bike Magazinen als beste Brille Ã¼berhaupt bewertet. Es gibt 4 GlÃ¤serformen und diese in unzÃ¤hligen FarbtÃ¶nen fÃ¼r alle mÃ¶glichen Helligkeiten. 
Einfach mal unter www.oakley.com schauen. 
Preislich ist man bei 149â¬ dabei, nach oben keine Grenzen. Den Preis ist die aber wirklich wert. 
Zu dem Windtest: Viele Optiker haben heute WindkanÃ¤le in denen man testen kann, ob eine Brille dicht ist.


----------



## bike-steve (31. Januar 2006)

Ich kann nur bestätigen, das die Rudy Projekt Modell Ekynox eine klasse Brille ist. Habe mir jetzt Anfang des Jahres den Optik Adapter mit meiner Sehstärke einschleifen lassen. Es ist für mich viel besser als mich mit Kontaktlinsen abzuquölen. Am besten mal auf Sportbrillen.com nachsehen, dort stehen die Optiker die die Brillen einschleifen können.
Meine Frau ist mit der Adidas evel eye auch super zufrieden kostet aber etwas mehr. (Die reine Brille ohne eingeschliffene Gläser)
Rudy Projekt sonst uber Sportshop2000.de

bike-steve


----------



## TimTailor (31. Januar 2006)

Da wird dir kein Test der Welt weiterhelfen. Die Brille muss auf deinen Kopf passen, und sonst auf keinen. Bei mir ist die Oakley Eye Jacket der absolute Favorit, sprich da kommt bei mir kein Wind durch. Ich kenne aber Leute, bei denen die Brille nix nützt. Also entweder von Bekannten testen, dem Optiker reden oder das Fernabsatzgesetz mit seinen 14 Tagen rückgaberecht ausreizen...

Grüße Tim

P.S.
Ich habe auch eine Super-Billig-Brille von BOC, die auch ok ist. Es muss also nicht immer teuer sein...


----------



## craigfab (1. Februar 2006)

@ kemi

Ich habe auch diverse Brillen ausprobiert (im Laden)! Egal wie teuer, ich hatte immer das Gefühl, das mir seitlich der Wind reinbläst!
Hatte dann eine *JULBO *  gekauft (ca. 70) (Modell Nomad), die hat seitliche Bügel gegen Sonneneinstrahlung, ist aber auch ein optimaler Windschutz! Muss sagen, hochzufrieden. Da tränt nichts mehr! Ich weiss aber nicht, ob die für Brillenträger geeignet ist. Müsstest Du dich mal beim Optiker erkundigen! Zudem hat sie leider auch keine Wechselträger! Bin aber wiegesagt dennoch hochzufrieden! 
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klomi (1. Februar 2006)

Adidas Evil Eye, und das Tränen war vorbei.


----------



## Bechy (1. Februar 2006)

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tage die Alpina TriGuard 40 bestellt, ende der Woche dürfte sie kommen. Mal schauen.
Aber so vom Design finde ich sie klasse


----------



## Spade (1. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich benutze für so ziemlich jede Sportart (Biken, Klettern, Canadier fahren usw.) eine Oakley und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Auswahl an Gläsern ist groß und so habe ich für ziemlich alle Lichtverhältnisse die passenden Gläser. Der Preis ist allerdings ziemlich stolz...


----------



## Thoask (13. Juli 2013)

Hi, ich habe mal zwei Brillen auf Winddichtigkeit geprüft, in dem ich mit ihnen aus nem Flugzeug gesprungen bin:
http://www.thomasklueh.de/blog/empfehlungen/test-swiss-eye-freeride/873/

http://www.thomasklueh.de/blog/empfehlungen/test-swiss-eye-outbreak-protector/829/


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2013)

check mal die revision sawfly. kostet um die 30 euro bei ebay. ist eigentlich ne ballistische schutzbrille für soldaten. gibts auch mit korrektureinsätzen. 

ich fahre mit der und habe keinerlei probleme. sehr kratzfeste gläser in grau, orange, klar und grün.


----------



## felixio05 (14. Juli 2013)

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, welche Brille für dich am besten passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karbonara (14. Juli 2013)

Da ich das gleiche Problem mit den tränenden Augen habe, war ich auch auf der Suche.
Vor kurzem habe ich mir dann die Bollé Tracker II gekauft, kostet ca. 13. Die Brille sitzt sehr gut und ist winddicht. 

Nach der ersten schnellen Enduro Abfahrt bin ich absolut begeistert von der Brille.


----------

